# Twelve Inch Lathe Mounted Disk Sander



## W.Y. (Jul 26, 2010)

I have revived this thread  from when I made the disk part  because I have just recently been able to get back in my shop after the table saw kick back accident..
I made the next step of my segment   sanding  jig setup this afternoon. .

Here is what it looks like up close to the  12" sanding disk . The sanding disk is still running with zero run-out so I  figure it will continue to do so. 







A little better closeup shows that the  table  is 090.00 degrees to the disk.






This one shows a standard   T square in the slot.






And this one shows what the hole in the end is for .






The slit in the right side in  this picture is  the part that faces the disk  on the left  side  when the unit is fastened onto the lathe to correspond with the downward direction of the disk on the left side.  . The theory is that if the cubic inch  displacement of the slot is a little smaller than the vacuum being applied from the opposite side, that a high volume of vacuum will be created inside the "box" to  remove the sanding dust. . I have not tried it yet because I wanted to show the pictures before it got dirty with use  so I will know later how well the dust extraction theory works. 

Next stage will be to make up the jig that Malcolm Tibbetts shows in his DVDs   but first I am going to apply enough coats of polyurethane to this stage of the project   until it will not absorb any more and produces a nice finish..
Heck  . . . I might even get carried away and paint it instead


----------



## PTownSubbie (Jul 26, 2010)

William,

Excellent idea and execution on that one. I have put some sandpaper on a faceplate but that is truely a great sanding setup you have there...

Make sure you let us know how the dust removal works.


----------



## Minotbob (Jul 26, 2010)

That's great tip. Thanks.


----------



## W.Y. (Jul 27, 2010)

Have not got any dust on it yet. .    Will break it in after I get the segmenting jig made  to go with it  which  was one of the purposes I have made this set-up for. 
Got a coat of paint on it to match my John Deere  green lathe . :biggrin:
Nothing runs like a Deere   :wink:

Notice the hand knob I made for tightening it down to the lathe bed  with to replace   the little wing nut previously used. More on that later in another thread.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 28, 2010)

William, that is a real nice set up. Is the disk plate mounted to a decitated faceplate? Will that clamp setup hold it securely enough? I really need a good disk sanding set up and this would be fun to make. Thanks for posting.

P.S.
Please tell more after trying it out.  I'm anxious to read.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 28, 2010)

Very nice setup. I have the 12" wheel but had not seen any plans so that it would be usable on my lathe. I will have to look for Malcolm's DVD's.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## W.Y. (Jul 28, 2010)

Heat was unbearable in my shop this afternoon but at least I got the last stage of the segment sanding  setup finished. This is  the jig  as shown with instructions on  how  to make  in one of Malcloms DVD's .

Side  and top view.


----------



## W.Y. (Jul 28, 2010)

PaulDoug said:


> William, that is a real nice set up. Is the disk plate mounted to a decitated faceplate? Will that clamp setup hold it securely enough? I really need a good disk sanding set up and this would be fun to make. Thanks for posting.
> 
> P.S.
> Please tell more after trying it out.  I'm anxious to read.



The  disk plate is mounted by a 1 x 8 threaded hole that I did with my Beal wood tap. I applied thin CA inside on the threads  .  I had explained that on my own site a while back but I can't remember if I explained it here or not  .  I ran thin CA into the threads and  when cured , re-tapped and then repeated that two more times . The construction is probably overkill but after facing it off  to the point of zero run out  right out to the outer edge , it has stayed that way and I don't expect it will change with all the coats of  polyurethane I have on it  to protect from atmospheric conditions.

Yes , the clamp setup seems to be holding   more securely than I had expected. I made the rail that fits into the ways of the lathe  long enough to extend both ends in case it needed to be clamped  both  ahead and behind but I have not had to add a clamp on the front one  .


----------



## randyrls (Jul 29, 2010)

William;  That is a GREAT IDEA!

I sharpened my lathe chisels on my Shopsmith with the 12" disk sander in the headstock.

Unfortunately, I got rid of the SS.   I may build your unit just to see if I can use it the same way.  I suspect I will have to reverse rotation on the lathe.


----------



## W.Y. (Jul 29, 2010)

randyrls said:


> William;  That is a GREAT IDEA!
> 
> I sharpened my lathe chisels on my Shopsmith with the 12" disk sander in the headstock.
> 
> Unfortunately, I got rid of the SS.   I may build your unit just to see if I can use it the same way.  I suspect I will have to reverse rotation on the lathe.


.

The disk is running in a CCW direction  when looking at the face of it. Most all disk sanders run that way. We normally  use just the left half of the disk which has the downward motion . On my lathe I could run it either  CCW or CW because it has  the reverse function . In  CW direction , I would just need to slide my segment sanding jig farther along the track (or at least I think that would work without actually checking it out when I get back in the shop) .
I have no idea if using  CCW and CW  at different times would  prolong the use of my sandpaper  but I am sure the variable speed  lathe  will prolong it  because most sanders run too fast.  Those big twelve inch PSA disks are fairly pricey compared to my 6" and 9"  one used on a couple other sanders I have.


----------

